# Budgie sleeping in a "busy" room?



## PippyM

So my little bird flint's cage is setup in my living room, a room i have my computer in, and spent probably a good 90% of my day in.
(Alot of the time i sleep on the sofa because i'm too lazy to go to my bedroom) 

The issue is, i'm awake alot at 1-2 in the morning. typing and clicking on my keyboard. sometimes
i very quietly have the TV on a very very low number (2-3 volume) to just have some background noise while i sleep. 
Are these bad conditions for my budgie to sleep in? 
should i be moving his cage at night to another room?


----------



## Cody

It is best for any bird to have uninterrupted sleep so if the slight disturbance is happening every night then I would move the bird to a room where it is quiet and dark.


----------



## PippyM

Cody said:


> It is best for any bird to have uninterrupted sleep so if the slight disturbance is happening every night then I would move the bird to a room where it is quiet and dark.


i mean from what i can tell i dont know if hes waking up or not during it. hes quiet the whole night. spends alot of time preening and playing with his toys.

but if its probably better i'll probably go take him into the dining room and slap his cage on the table during the night in the room next to this. that way he'll be a bit further from the sound


----------



## RavensGryf

It wouldn’t be a bad idea, if it’s feasible to have him moved at night. But I wouldn’t stress too much, because in a bird’s natural habitat (outdoors) it isn’t necessarily super quiet.


----------



## PippyM

RavensGryf said:


> It wouldn't be a bad idea, if it's feasible to have him moved at night. But I wouldn't stress too much, because in a bird's natural habitat (outdoors) it isn't necessarily super quiet.


only reason im concerned is because i KNOW i woke him up last night after shouting loudly in the kitchen, a mouse ran across my foot and in that "shock" reaction i ended up raising my foot and smashing my knee into the counter.

felt really bad after knowing i woke him up. and got me thinking if my late night typing or very low volume TV would be waking him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Do you cover his cage at night?
If not, I would suggest you do so. 
Cover the top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front. 
Make sure there is a nightlight or a low-light on in the room to help prevent night frights.
Covering the cage will be a signal to Flint that it's time to go to sleep instead of preening and playing with his toys. 
Having the TV on a very low volume and working on your keyboard should not disturb his sleep.*


----------



## PippyM

FaeryBee said:


> *Do you cover his cage at night?
> If not, I would suggest you do so.
> Cover the top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front.
> Make sure there is a nightlight or a low-light on in the room to help prevent night frights.
> Covering the cage will be a signal to Flint that it's time to go to sleep instead of preening and playing with his toys.
> Having the TV on a very low volume and working on your keyboard should not disturb his sleep.*


yep, every night i cover most of his cage. 3 sides, the top and about half of the front. always tell him "bedtime" and switch the light off before i do. i was just worried i might of been disturbing his sleep is all. he seems to sleep fine enough i think.


----------

